

Objective-C on its way to become programming language of 2010 - nexneo
http://www.tiobe.com/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html

======
SamAtt
It's pretty far ahead right now but I think this trend is going to start to
reverse pretty soon. The combination of Apple loosening their restrictions,
technology like Appcelerator getting better and Android's success will make it
hard for Objective-C to continue its rapid growth.

------
smoody
I wrote my first commercial Objective-C program back in 1988 on msoft DOS --
22 years ago. I am guessing it would probably be a dead language by now if it
had not been for NeXT/Apple.

------
nexneo
Growth chart,
[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/paperinfo/tpci/Objective-C.ht...](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/paperinfo/tpci/Objective-C.html)

